# CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -12

## lyallp

I mount a share from a Windows 7 Ultimate (x64)

```
//win-pc/win_E      /mnt/share/e          cifs    defaults,user,rw,file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770,iocharset=iso8859-1,credentials=/etc/samba/private/auth.win-pc.user,noauto,gid=smb,noserverino          0 0

```

Where the credentials in the auth.win-pc.user file contains the username and password of an administrator user on the target pc.

Then, I try to backup my photo and music collection, using 

```
cp -vur sourceDir /mnt/share/e/targetDir
```

Things seem to go along for a while then I suddenly hit 

```
Apr 29 18:02:10 localhost kernel: [556789.520557] CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -12
```

 in my system log and errors at the command line.

From this point on, I can do nothing on the share. Even unmounting and re-mounting has no effect.

My kernel is 

```
Linux lyalls-pc 3.2.12-gentoo #4 SMP Sat Apr 14 18:47:33 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9400 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Has anyone else experienced this, and how do they get around it or even recover from this error once it has happened, short of rebooting?

----------

